# My Music



## ShootHoops

I haven't been here in a while. I just noticed that there was a subforum where we could share our music! How cool is this!? 

I recently bought a desktop recording studio and I was going to record a homemade album and maybe give it to some friends. But the darn thing broke. The mp3s I have now are of a pretty low recording quality. After all, they were recorded on a laptop microphone! But when you hear them, you'll at least have an idea of what kind of music I write.

My music page is http://www.myspace.com/theheartbreaktherapy.
I hope you all enjoy!


----------



## Rick Waldroup

Really nice.  I like your music very much.


----------



## ShootHoops

Thanks, Rick!


----------



## Trenton Romulox

You've got a good style going for you. I'll be interested to see how you grow as a musician, and find that extra little something that defines who you are as a musician. Keep at it. Good luck.


----------



## Alex_B

Wohaa. never expected to find you actual voice in here 

nice guitar work  Very nice voice as well, the latter could do well with some professional training probably 

But then again I am not an expert


----------



## DPW2007

I like your music. I am thinking of starting  with some recordings of me on Piano - and a MySpace Music page! But I haven't got around to that yet!

David


----------



## ShootHoops

Thanks everyone. I'm going to be performing at open mic night this Tuesday. I'm excited. It'll be my first time performing in front of complete strangers, hehehe.


----------



## Antarctican

^^^ So how did it go???!


----------



## ShootHoops

Antarctican said:


> ^^^ So how did it go???!


 
When it was time to get up and do a sound check, that's when I got REALLY nervous. It was crazy! It went good though, for my first time singing to strangers. I'm actually doing it again this week. I'm even more excited because this time I shouldn't be as nervous.


----------



## ShootHoops

I wish someone who really knew how to work a DSLR was there. This is the best pic someone got of me.


----------



## ShootHoops

I have videos from last night! 





 (I'm on the left)


----------



## ShootHoops

I added a new song to my page last night, finally...if anyone's interested. People stopped replying, lol.


----------



## Chris of Arabia

ShootHoops said:


> I recently bought a desktop recording studio and I was going to record a homemade album and maybe give it to some friends. But the darn thing broke.


 
As I'm a bit of a music technology nerd on the side, I'm curious to know what you had and which bit broke - do tell. Will listen to the tracks later, when I'm not in the office.


----------



## ShootHoops

Chris of Arabia said:


> As I'm a bit of a music technology nerd on the side, I'm curious to know what you had and which bit broke - do tell. Will listen to the tracks later, when I'm not in the office.


 
I bought the Lexicon Omega desktop recording studio. I actually updated the software this past weekend, and installed a new driver. I think the drivers were the problem in the first place. It works again now. It doesn't work on command though. I just sit there trying to get it to work for a long time, and when I leave it alone, it starts to work. So I record now when it will cooperate.


----------



## Chris of Arabia

That looks a neat little box of tricks, not one I've seen before, but then I'm not really in the market for anything like that. Drivers are well known  to be a source of much pain with sound cards. Are you using it on a Mac or PC? What OS?

If it's Windows I can probably point you at a few tricks to make sure you are set up in the best way for recording stuff.


----------



## ShootHoops

Chris of Arabia said:


> That looks a neat little box of tricks, not one I've seen before, but then I'm not really in the market for anything like that. Drivers are well known to be a source of much pain with sound cards. Are you using it on a Mac or PC? What OS?
> 
> If it's Windows I can probably point you at a few tricks to make sure you are set up in the best way for recording stuff.


 

I'm using a PC. I definitely need some help when it comes to tricks.  I can't figure out how to get more sound out of my recordings. I keep thinking the volume is turned up on everything, but it all comes out pretty quiet.


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Try this then - XP Tweaks for Musicians

You didn't say whether you had XP, Vista or something else, but you can probably find equivalent settings on most Windows based PCs. There's nothing to say you have to do all of them if you're not comfortable with playing around with the settings - just see which bits you're happy with and don't impact on anything else you do. I'm assuming you don't have a dedicated music only PC here and that you do other things with it (e.g. surfing the internet, photo editing etc.)


----------



## ShootHoops

Oh sorry. I AM using XP. You're right, my mom and I use this laptop for a whole busload of different things. Thanks for the help.


----------



## ShootHoops

I did an interview last week.
Check it out!

Misc Times Interview


----------

